# Youtube Videos Slow



## aneroph (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi guys. I just updated to Windows 10 yesterday morning and after using it all day I have run into two issues that I can't fix and that bother me enough to be a little upset about it.

The first issue is that Firefox seems to be spiking my computer resources a lot more than normal. Firefox has always had this issue on my PC, but in Windows 7 it was spiking from 5% to 20%. In Windows 10 it spiking from 10% all the way up to 60%. Perhaps this is something that Mozilla will have to fix? but it's weird that no one else seems to have this problem.

The second issue I'm having is that html5 video (like Youtube vids) are running slow. Sometimes they run perfectly fine, and other times they drop frames repeatedly and show the buffering logo even though it is already buffered. It never works at all when I switch to full screen view, it slows waaaay down and looks like I'm watching a slide show. I have tested this in both Firefox and Edge and they both do the same thing. 

My specs:
Windows 10
16gb ram
AMD A8 3520M 1.8ghz quad core processor
Radeon HD 6620g video card

I should mention that both HP support and AMD says that my drivers are all up to date. Nothing else seems to be running slow on my computer. I can game and watch downloaded movies and do everything else just fine, but my browsers are just a mess. I really want to fix the youtube videos too.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF, have you used Edge yet and see if the issue replicates there.


----------



## aneroph (Jul 30, 2015)

The video issues are still present in Edge, so it has to be something more than just my browsers, but it only happens on internet videos, not on videos I have saved on my harddrive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a setting to use Adobe flash How to use Microsoft Edge, Windows 10's new browser | PCWorld might be worth trying it to see if it is any better.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Something else you can do is switch to IE see here Microsoft Edge: the new, fast browser for Windows 10 - TechNet UK Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------



## aneroph (Jul 30, 2015)

So, I guess I was mistaken, it looks like a few other things are running a little slow on this computer too. The videos on my hard drive are stuttering and windows as a whole is slow. I have tried flash player, chrome, messing with windows settings, internet settings, and even disabled my graphics processors to try to fix it and I'm getting nowhere. Somewhere in the process my cooling fan fried, which I have already replaced 4 times in the 2 years I've had this computer. I guess my computer is just too slow for Windows 10.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like the wireless driver isn't performing at full speed. This appears to be a bug as I've seen it happen on other systems.

See if a fresh install of the HP wireless driver helps. Ensure that it is ready for Windows 10.


----------



## aneroph (Jul 30, 2015)

So I figured it out. Apparently HP, AMD, and Windows all have no idea how to update drivers. Upon letting each of them scan my system for new drivers they all proceeded to tell me I was up to date. I went searching AMD and they have no option for my old video card under Windows 10, HP has no drivers for windows 10 at all for any system. I ended up grabbing a video card driver for Windows 8 (since I assume I was still using a windows 7 driver from my operating system before the W10 upgrade) and after a full reboot everything is running smooth as butter!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 10 came out yesterday. You need to wait some time for people to update their software and drivers.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

I totally agree with you MC, I noticed a few glitches here and there too but I know this is brand new. Give it some time. New GPU drivers yet to come out will solve most if not all issues.


----------



## aneroph (Jul 30, 2015)

You're right. It was unfair of me to blame these services. I just wish they would have told me there were no drivers for Windows 10 instead of telling me I was up to date. 

Of course, now that I have my video card driver to windows 8, everything is running smooth (even though I had to uninstall and reinstall a plethora of programs to get them to work again) but now Edge won't pull up Youtube at all and Firefox (which no longer runs videos slow) crashes entirely when I try to play videos in Full screen or when I try to watch any Netflix movies. I'm hitting one wall after another.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

I had the youtube issue too but it was only with the driver Windows Update provided, but once I downloaded a newer driver it was fine. I noticed it also when playing vids in Netflix online, but again that driver fixed it.

I think we'll be just fine in a few months or so with drivers even more optimized. As of now I am actually _looking for things_ that are not running right and so far after that video glitch and the subsequent driver fix I am good to go.


----------

